
13% success rate on build big custom software programs for government - nilsandrey
https://twitter.com/waldojaquith/status/1225144152641474560
======
codemancer
I work for a state government and we've actually implemented exactly the
solution outlined in this post. The business side of things still created that
big document, but then we have a product owner who broke that down into things
that the development team can consume. As a developer I can just look at
what's next on the list and implement it how I want. There is still a lot of
red tape, but it is definitely getting better.

